# Help! 1DX II Cfast issues!



## clicstudio (May 9, 2016)

Got my new 1DX II. First photoshoot, 300 photos and 17 videos. Everything is good until I import the photos to Apple Aperture. The photos come as unsupported format with a question mark. After it's done. I realize the files are not right and go back to check the card and ALL the photos and videos are gone! Check the space available and it's 64GB!!! No images. Th images already on my computer are not usable. They show as cr2 but the size is 0x0. I can't use the videos although they show the correct time and MB count. 
I tried using data recovery software but nothing sees the new Cfast card. 
I had to download an app that did see the Cfast and recovered the files but they still are corrupted. I can open individual cr2 photos in photoshop but they don't have previews or icons. At least I can use them.
I'm desperate cause I lost a whole shoot. Videos won't open and lost money and time and I'm embarrassed with my client. 
Does anybody know what repair viideo corruption app to use? I used all-i 59.94 fhd mov format. 
Thanx in advance!
Patrick


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 9, 2016)

Well, the 'unsupported format with a question mark' you're seeing in Aperture is probably because Apple's most recent Digital Camera RAW update (6.19) doesn't yet support the 1D X II.


----------



## clicstudio (May 9, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, the 'unsupported format with a question mark' you're seeing in Aperture is probably because Apple's most recent Digital Camera RAW update (6.19) doesn't yet support the 1D X II.


No, they show as corrupted on the desktop as well. Look


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 9, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the 'unsupported format with a question mark' you're seeing in Aperture is probably because Apple's most recent Digital Camera RAW update (6.19) doesn't yet support the 1D X II.
> ...



Exactly. For Macs, Digital Camera RAW is OS-wide compatibility - Finder, Preview, Photos, Aperture (until it eventually breaks), Keynote, Pages, previews in dialog boxes, thumbnails, everything.


----------



## pierlux (May 9, 2016)

Sorry if my question is silly, it probably is. Have you tried to insert the card back in the camera and check from there for contents and available space?


----------



## ScottO (May 9, 2016)

I'm running the latest OS X and mine show dimensions 0x0 as well and will not display in finder or preview. However they open fine in lightroom and ACR.


----------



## IglooEater (May 9, 2016)

Does DPP work? I'd give it a go, if only to convert the files to .dng


----------



## IglooEater (May 9, 2016)

Also, sandisk or Lexar (can't remember which) has recovery software available on their website, and it works excellently. Could give it a try if the card has been emptied.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 9, 2016)

I'm really sorry to hear your story. It truly sucks. :'(

This is why I typically wait a while before I buy the newest tech (camera or otherwise) and then I test the crap out of it before I use it in "official" work. (ie: Work for others or "clients".) Plus, the 1DX-II has dual card slots for redundancy.

Please keep us posted on how things turn out and GOOD LUCK.

Do you think it's possibly a BAD CARD? Also, make sure it's not a COUNTERFEIT CARD! I always test every card before I put them in service to avoid these types of problems. Even legitimate memory can have problems occasionally.

https://sosfakeflash.wordpress.com/


----------



## pierlux (May 9, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Does DPP work?


That would have been my next suggestion, too. DPP is not bad at all. Actually, it's what I use to convert RAWs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 9, 2016)

pierlux said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Does DPP work?
> ...



I use DPP when I buy a newly-launched camera, as it's generally the only thing that immediately supports the new RAW format. Was true for my 1D X and one of the PowerShot S-series. Might be the OP's first experience with a camera not out long enough to be supported by most RAW converters (I use DxO, and because they develop camera+lens modules, they take a while to support a new model.


----------



## dcm (May 9, 2016)

The latest version of Lightroom also supports the 1DX2. I also use DxO OP but haven't seen an update yet. I stopped using Aperture a while ago when they put it on the back burner. I didn't check out Photos on the Mac yet to see if it supports the 1DX2/CFast. I don't believe it popped up when I connected the card to my Mac. Something to do tonight after work.


----------



## pierlux (May 9, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > IglooEater said:
> ...



I started using DPP because at the time I got the 300D there weren't alternatives, or maybe there were, but I didn't know. Got used to it, then went on using it (also because it's what Bryan Carnathan used in his digital workflow, don't know if he still uses DPP, now I'll check, out of curiosity). The latest releases are really good, IMHO. Plus it's free .


----------



## fish_shooter (May 9, 2016)

There is a possibility that when Apple gets around to updating OSX and you upload the update that you will be able to open your files. So I would not give up just yet. This may have been obvious so I apologize if you already knew this.

For my own workflow I do not let any software do the copying of my files from CF or SD cards (and Cfast in a few days!) onto computer HDs. I do it always with the OS. This results in more than one copy as one copy stays on the card until it is reformatted (I copy rather than move). As well I may use the card redundancy method (with my 1Dx only) so have a second card with another copy. I will also copy to a second HD when traveling before staring any work on the files. I start culling with Photomechanic. After culling I will important the remaining files into Lightroom. Backup copies are at this point not culled so if they have to be used because I screwed up then they will to be culled first before going into Lightroom - this has happened once. The above workflow is a tad slower than going directly from a card to the photo software but it has less chance of trashing the files. For example if Lightroom (or other software) crashed while importing from a CF card (or other card type) there is a possibility (even if extremely remote) of corrupting the files.

Good luck
Tom


----------



## Pascal Parvex (May 9, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> Does anybody know what repair video corruption app to use? I used all-i 59.94 fhd mov format.
> Thanx in advance!
> Patrick



Besides the fact that the latest OS X does not support the camera, you should also look at your card. Some older specification ones are not supported.


----------



## tpatana (May 9, 2016)

I'm with Rusty on this, hopefully you can fix all but really you shouldn't use new camera first shoot for customer shoot. At minimum do quick shoot home and check how they come.


----------



## clicstudio (May 9, 2016)

I know. I trusted there wouldn't be any issues. Everything was fine until I downloaded the photos and they got somehow deleted from the card. I just didn't expect the transfer to delete all the images. I was able to recover all photos, they only show up in DPP and Lightroom but I don't use LR so I don't know. I will have to wait until Apple releases support for the camera raw files from the MK II. I was able to recover some videos but they are not smooth, they have a lot of dropped frames so they are unusable... I contacted Sandisk and they sent me a complimentary copy of rescue pro deluxe. I will try and see if the software will recover the videos.
Cheers and thanks to all for your help!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 9, 2016)

fish_shooter said:


> For my own workflow I do not let any software do the copying of my files from CF or SD cards (and Cfast in a few days!) onto computer HDs.



Also good advice. Manually copy the files from the card, don't 'import' them. After copying, import them from your local drive into your favorite editor/converter.


----------



## nvsravank (May 10, 2016)

Bah! Copy using Lightroom etc is ok as long as you don't touch those settings that move instead of copy. 
Don't use the delete functions. 

I have had multiple times that the import failed etc, but never once lost something outright. Just use the right settings. 

Delete only after verify. 



neuroanatomist said:


> fish_shooter said:
> 
> 
> > For my own workflow I do not let any software do the copying of my files from CF or SD cards (and Cfast in a few days!) onto computer HDs.
> ...


----------



## tpatana (May 10, 2016)

Yup, I use the Canon SW to download pics through camera USB, and of course no delete until I've imported to LR and verify they work. And if they are important-ish, I don't delete from card until I've made manual back-up copy of the files.

Camera USB transfer is slower than USB3 reader, but most cases it's still fast enough that I don't care. Only when I have >100GB pics, I take out the card reader.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

nvsravank said:


> Bah! Copy using Lightroom etc is ok



'Cuz, you know, it worked just perfectly for the OP.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> nvsravank said:
> 
> 
> > Bah! Copy using Lightroom etc is ok
> ...



Aren't there dual cards in that 1D MK II? I use the 2nd card in my 5D MK III for a backup copy just in case, because if I don't, then something will happen. I've never lost a image on import, but there is always a first time. Even so, if its important, I write to both cards.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nvsravank said:
> ...



Yep. I always write RAW to both cards in my 1D X, I alternate a pair of cards in slot 1, swapping after each shoot (formatting after the images are on my SSD and backed up to at least one HDD), leaving the card in slot 2 as an emergency backup until it's getting near full.


----------



## fish_shooter (May 10, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nvsravank said:
> ...



I plan on using a same-sized CF along with a Cfast card in my 1Dx2. However, If I expect to do CH shooting I will use the CF card for overflow. This should also allow for 14 FPS. Hopefully Sandisk will come out with a Cfast >128 GB. With my 1Dx1 I have filled a 128 card and gone to the second a few times while shooting in CH.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2016)

fish_shooter said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



There should be larger cards, any reason a Lexar won't work? 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1186716-REG/lexar_lc256crbna3600_pro_3600x_cfast_memory.html#!

There are larger, buy one and tell us if it works 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1248617-REG/cinegears_3_011_512gb_cfast_2_0_card.html

http://www.coremicro.com/wise-512gb-cfast-2-0-3500x-memory-card


----------



## fish_shooter (May 10, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> fish_shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



A couple of reasons:

1. Canon recommends Sandisk cards.
2. There are threads suggesting Lexar problems with existing Canon cameras that use Cfast cards (Cine line).

I will let someone else try them ;->>


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2016)

fish_shooter said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > fish_shooter said:
> ...



I was hoping you would try them  I have no idea as to the various brands and their compatibility, but if 128GB is the largest that works, Canon made a error regarding availability of cards that are needed for video.

I'm hoping they don't appear in a 5D MK IV, but if it has 4K video, they will be needed.


----------



## dcm (May 10, 2016)

dcm said:


> The latest version of Lightroom also supports the 1DX2. I also use DxO OP but haven't seen an update yet. I stopped using Aperture a while ago when they put it on the back burner. I didn't check out Photos on the Mac yet to see if it supports the 1DX2/CFast. I don't believe it popped up when I connected the card to my Mac. Something to do tonight after work.



Did a little checking. My MacMini / OS X El Capitan (10.11.4) can access the CFast card (Sandisk included in the promo bundle) just fine. The Photos app can access the file and show the thumbnail after importing, but nothing more. It displays a warning sign in place of the image after it imports - a pretty clear sign it doesn't know how to interpret the file. I left the original image on the card, I never use automatic delete options.

I see that a new version of Digital Camera Raw (6.19) was installed on April 23 and includes support for several bodies, including the Nikon D5/D500 and Sony Alpha ILDE 6300. Assume it won't be too long before there is an update that includes the 1DX2.


----------



## romanr74 (May 10, 2016)

I'm only a hobbyist, but with a new body or lens I usually take a few snapshot stills and vids to try, before I go shoot something which is important to me...


----------



## tpatana (May 10, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> I'm only a hobbyist, but with a new body or lens I usually take a few snapshot stills and vids to try, before I go shoot something which is important to me...



That's the difference between amateur and pro. Pro doesn't need to practice anymore.


----------



## LDS (May 10, 2016)

fish_shooter said:


> I do not let any software do the copying of my files from CF or SD cards (and Cfast in a few days!) onto computer HDs. I do it always with the OS.



If the software is correctly written, it does call the same copy file functions the OS does, so little difference (but if you feel safer, use the OS). The quality of the card and card reader matters more (and check for card readers firmware updates as well).

Just, it's better the software does copy only and doesn't delete also (across different disks, "move" is always a "copy/delete" operation).

But if you read forum posts about Aperture, you would be surprised about how many users actually asked for being able to automatically delete files after an import, without understanding the risks of losing them.

Too much confidence in Apple hardware and software, maybe  Guess most Microsoft users are much more careful...


----------



## scyrene (May 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> fish_shooter said:
> 
> 
> > For my own workflow I do not let any software do the copying of my files from CF or SD cards (and Cfast in a few days!) onto computer HDs.
> ...



May I ask why? You guys have got me mildly worried I'm doing something wrong now, but I've never had a problem letting Lightroom import the photos for me... What could go wrong? :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

scyrene said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > fish_shooter said:
> ...



Inadvertently altering the settings for delete on import or handling of duplicate images.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 10, 2016)

scyrene said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > fish_shooter said:
> ...



When working with important data, keep things as simple as possible.

Apple and Microsoft, at their core of cores, are disk operating systems. Using the file transfer feature of an OS keeps it as simple as possible.

Once a program, even tried and true, gets involved in moving files from one medium (here a Cfast card) to another (be it SSD or HDD), a whole new set of code AND user options get involved. Chances of something going wrong are small, but statistically have now increased over using just the OS.

Though not 100% on point (transferring files already on the HDD to somewhere else), here's a thread on an Adobe forum discussing LR vs OS:

https://forums.adobe.com/message/8240928#8240928


----------



## romanr74 (May 10, 2016)

tpatana said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only a hobbyist, but with a new body or lens I usually take a few snapshot stills and vids to try, before I go shoot something which is important to me...
> ...



But then panic - ROTFL....


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> fish_shooter said:
> 
> 
> > For my own workflow I do not let any software do the copying of my files from CF or SD cards (and Cfast in a few days!) onto computer HDs.
> ...



This is exactly what I have always done....

- Pull card from camera, use reliable reader.
- Copy everything to an organized directory on the "PicsB4LR" Drive.
- Use "FastRawViewer" to cull out unwanted images.
- Import in LR from the "PicsB4LR" drive to a PICTURES directory on a different RAID array drive.
- Store CF card safely until I finish processing, exporting and uploading images to Zenfolio.

Notice that there are images in 2, 3 and finally 4 places before I re-use the CF card.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 10, 2016)

I want to add one other habit I try to use...

Multiple CF Cards. Especially if I'm travelling or it's a big shoot or a very important shoot. I would rather have 4 x 16 GB cards than one 64 GB card. Most of my cards are no larger than 32 GB and I very rarely fill them up.

- I'll swap cards after an hour or two of an important shoot.
- I'll swap cards at least every day while travelling (depending pictures value and number of shots).
- If I travel for more than a couple days, I take my Nexto media drive "backer-upper".

Why? If one card is failing, I only lose a portion of the images. If the camera is lost or stolen, I only lose a portion of the images. In other words, keep the images in multiple locations, even when those locations are your pockets, the camera, the backpack, another drive, etc. Keeping all of your images on one large media is risky, hazardous and honestly... lazy. I've done it before on afternoon shoots where I shoot a lot and I'll be back in a couple hours. But even then I know I'm risking image loss if something bad happens.

I use blue painter's tape on all my CF cards with a tab hanging off the back. When I pull a card from the camera, I move the tape around to cover the pin hole side and I know it's a "used" card.


----------



## clicstudio (May 10, 2016)

LDS said:


> fish_shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I do not let any software do the copying of my files from CF or SD cards (and Cfast in a few days!) onto computer HDs. I do it always with the OS.
> ...



I've been using Aperture for 10 years or so and never had this issue... I do the same every day. After import, Aperture asks to delete or keep the files. I alway keep them, just in case. This time the import went wrong to begin with. I guess Aperture itself generated the delete command without asking me but, again, this is the first time this happens.


----------



## clicstudio (May 10, 2016)

dcm said:


> The latest version of Lightroom also supports the 1DX2. I also use DxO OP but haven't seen an update yet. I stopped using Aperture a while ago when they put it on the back burner. I didn't check out Photos on the Mac yet to see if it supports the 1DX2/CFast. I don't believe it popped up when I connected the card to my Mac. Something to do tonight after work.


Aperture is still much better at organizing collections and smart albums and finding photos. Lightroom has a better Raw processor but the interface and speed don't compare. I have tried to force myself to use it many times but it is so bad that I go back to Aperture. I mostly use the Show in finder command from Aperture, open the cr2 file and open it in photoshop. One at a time. It works fine for me.


----------



## clicstudio (May 10, 2016)

scyrene said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > fish_shooter said:
> ...


This was a freak accident for me. I've never had any problems importing from Aperture or in any case, Lightroom. It does the same as OS copy but with one less step. I prefer it. You can still use LR to import. It won't delete anything unless u tell it to.


----------



## clicstudio (May 10, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I want to add one other habit I try to use...
> 
> Multiple CF Cards. Especially if I'm travelling or it's a big shoot or a very important shoot. I would rather have 4 x 16 GB cards than one 64 GB card. Most of my cards are no larger than 32 GB and I very rarely fill them up.
> 
> ...



I don't agree with that. Losing just one portion of a photoshoot could be devastating. Some things can't be redone or reproduced. I shoot people, not landscapes or birds. I can't afford to lose anything at all.
In 14 years, I only had 6 cards fail on me and lost everything. Only 6 times. Not terrible.
If your camera supports it, the best is to write to both of them simultaneously. That is a redundant real time backup. 
I have done it many times specially after switching to Lexar, which has a habit of failing more than Sandisk...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I want to add one other habit I try to use...
> ...



Obviously it's best to lose nothing. What Rusty is saying is that it's better to lose part of a shoot/trip (e.g. one of four full 16 GB cards) than the entire shoot (one full 64 GB card) to a failure. Agree that writing simultaneously to two cards is best.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 10, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I want to add one other habit I try to use...
> ...



Um... no offense but *you're OK with SIX TIMES of LOST IMAGES !???!*  I'm glad you're honest but this only happened to me ONCE many years ago. That was enough to motivate me to get more disciplined and begin the more fault tolerant workflow I outlined in the posts above. Since then I've lost NOTHING and since I test my cards before I use them, I've returned (exchanged) 2 or 3 bad cards over the years before I lost even one image on them. I've also suffered failed hard drives with no lost images.

So my friendly feedback here is that based on the information you have provided you are using a system that is NOT particularly FAULT TOLERANT in several areas. You say the (multiple) errors are flukes and you still prefer that system. This isn't logical. You also say that your images are so important that you prefer to keep them all on one card (in lieu of spreading out the risk of loss). This isn't logical either. You say that importing the images via Aperture is easier and you prefer it even though it has burned you and others have expressed their more reliable methods. So I'm confused. Is there any part of your workflow you plan to change in order to avoid losing images or do you simply plan to hope it works better all by itself?

Please don't get mad and flame me. I'm not trying to insult you. I think I'm asking a legitimate question. I understand that old habits are hard to break but losing images is harder IMHO. But I'm just an old IT/Engineer type guy that values data redundancy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Is there any part of your workflow you plan to change in order to avoid losing images or do you simply plan to hope it works better all by itself?



HINAP


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> HINAP



HINAP ??? Never seen that one before. (Neither has Google.) I'm stumped!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > HINAP
> ...



Hope is not a plan. 

Courtesy of Uncle Roger: 
https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2010/07/fwigtew-and-other-first-wedding-acronyms/


----------



## Halfrack (May 10, 2016)

fish_shooter said:


> I do not let any software do the copying of my files from CF or SD cards (and Cfast in a few days!) onto computer HDs. I do it always with the OS.



Part of why PhotoMechanic is so amazing is it allows you to build ingest processes and set multiple destinations with multiple sources. It also allows you to add IPTC info to everything on the way in.

Importing via an iPhoto/Photos/Lightroom/Aperture/etc process where it stuffs your photos into it's own file structure is bad and where a lot of folks have issues.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 10, 2016)

For those who use their software of choice to "import" or "ingest" images, that's fine. In fact it can't be avoided in order to use some applications like Lightroom. But all of these apps can be configured to pull from a hard drive directory in a second step of the workflow in lieu of pulling directly from the CF card or other media as a first step. The initial copy to hard drive first step is the step that I think many tend to avoid and where problems can occur. (Like accidental deletions from the media or possible corruption.)


----------



## privatebydesign (May 10, 2016)

Halfrack said:


> fish_shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I do not let any software do the copying of my files from CF or SD cards (and Cfast in a few days!) onto computer HDs. I do it always with the OS.
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2016)

Halfrack said:


> fish_shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I do not let any software do the copying of my files from CF or SD cards (and Cfast in a few days!) onto computer HDs. I do it always with the OS.
> ...



It sounds like you do not understand Lightroom at all. It puts photos where you tell it in your own file structure. Lightroom will not delete photos from the card either. 


What Lightroom does do is to create a database with a list of the photos and the location where I put them. It never ever changes the originals. You can change the settings to have it create sidecar files with the data in them and stored with the images. Twice the number of files greatly increases the possibility of a glitch, but you can always re-edit your 100,000 files. 

Its a very secure and reliable way of handling photos. I don't use aperture, but I doubt that it stuffs photos into its own file structure either.

Photomechanic is not a photo editor, or at best a weak one. Its practical use is for key wording files. It adds the information into a sidecar which is easy to lose and get disconnected from the original file. You can always search for it or re-edit your 100,000 files if that happens though.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 10, 2016)

Halfrack said:


> Part of why PhotoMechanic is so amazing is it allows you to build ingest processes and set multiple destinations with multiple sources. It also allows you to add IPTC info to everything on the way in.
> 
> Importing via an iPhoto/Photos/Lightroom/Aperture/etc process where it stuffs your photos into it's own file structure is bad and where a lot of folks have issues.



Yeh sorry you are 100% misguided here. Lightroom does the multiple destinations thing and writing IPTC info "on the way in", and it doesn't "stuff your photos into it"s own file structure".


----------



## scyrene (May 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Ah ok, thanks! I did used to take the SD card out and put it into the computer slot, but then I knocked the computer over and snapped the card, killing the slot in the process. Since then I've used the USB cable, and that means using Lightroom... especially now I'm back to using a CF card as the main one. I guess it's what each of us is comfortable with!


----------



## scyrene (May 10, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



This is well explained, thanks. However, the OS doesn't recognise the camera as an external drive, so I have to go through software unless I use a card reader. Unless - and this would be very helpful - there is a way to get the computer to 'see' the camera directly?


----------



## GHPhotography (May 10, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Photomechanic is not a photo editor, or at best a weak one. Its practical use is for key wording files. It adds the information into a sidecar which is easy to lose and get disconnected from the original file. You can always search for it or re-edit your 100,000 files if that happens though.



The other major benefit of Photomechanic is culling photos. It loads the JPEG previews lighting fast. I can get through the reject/rate phase of my process in like 1/4 the time using it.


----------



## cinema-dslr (May 10, 2016)

If you have a friend with a windows pc you could try * recuva* at piriform.com.
Its free and works a lot better than rescuedisk pro


----------



## zim (May 10, 2016)

scyrene said:


> This is well explained, thanks. However, the OS doesn't recognise the camera as an external drive, so I have to go through software unless I use a card reader. Unless - and this would be very helpful - there is a way to get the computer to 'see' the camera directly?




What camera and OS ?

My old 500d and XP up to windows 7, 7D with windows 9.0, 9.1 and 10 
All I do is plug the camera in and then switch it on, shows up in explorer with it's own cute wee camera icon.
The first time it does take a while though, thereafter quick.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 10, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > fish_shooter said:
> ...



1st - Here is a (somewhat old but still relevant) thread about "Delete photos after Import" discussion... https://forums.adobe.com/message/1434331#1434331#1434331

2nd - I almost purchased PhotoMechanic a year or two ago but after a bad experience with the individuals that run that company, I was motivated to look for other options. For what PhotoMechanic does (and does pretty well), it is waaay over priced. I found a very good (actually BETTER) alternative in FastRawViewer. - http://www.fastrawviewer.com/ Thank goodness that the PhotoMechanic folks pissed me off because they saved me a lot of money and helped me find a BETTER SOLUTION for what I needed. PhotoMechanic is fine but I think it was much more necc and relevant about 5 years ago. Now I think it should cost about $25 for what it does in today's more robust software ecosystem.

3rd - Lightroom does have the tendency/ability to allow folks to just let everything dump into a "big bucket" of files and let the LR catalog sort it all out for you. I DON'T do it that way but this is one way people tend to use Lightroom.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't use aperture, but I doubt that it stuffs photos into its own file structure either.



Depends on your import settings. You can choose for files to be stored 'in the Aperture Library' (which is whatever library you currently have open), and they will be stuffed into its own file structure, i.e. within the app package. If you dig into the package contents, you see they are stored in folders as year > month > day of import > folder with an Aperture-assigned name. But they are copied there, not moved. Or, you can choose to important them as Referenced Files, so they are left in place and with just a pointer and thumbnail in the library (which is nice if you store libraries on external drives). 

But 'stuff them into its own file structure' is actually the first choice in the list (although it defaults to whatever you selected last).


----------



## nvsravank (May 10, 2016)

Hi Neuro,
I dont htink we have heard back from the OP, but the first few responses were spot on. The OS is not updated and is showing wrong infomration as it is not able to process the CR2 files as it usually does. I thinking he said opening in lightroom they were fine. except for the movies. 
Aperture is the problem here. Not the copy process.



neuroanatomist said:


> nvsravank said:
> 
> 
> > Bah! Copy using Lightroom etc is ok
> ...


----------



## scyrene (May 10, 2016)

zim said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > This is well explained, thanks. However, the OS doesn't recognise the camera as an external drive, so I have to go through software unless I use a card reader. Unless - and this would be very helpful - there is a way to get the computer to 'see' the camera directly?
> ...



I've used Macs for as long as I've had a DSLR. OSX, various incarnations. 300D, 50D, 5DIII.


----------



## Halfrack (May 11, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > fish_shooter said:
> ...



I'm fully aware of how Lightroom handles imports, haven't liked it since v3, and iPhoto/Photos/Aperture are much worse. Raise your hand if you've dealt with recovering photos out of a Library that isn't fixed by a rebuild. 'Referenced' should be the only way photos are handled, 'Managed' should be dragged out back and shot. All the Apple products pushed the 'managed' method early on. 

Lightroom CC/6 will delete files if you select 'move' for import, and it'll prompt you after import if you 'copy' or 'copy as dng' if you want to delete the source files. 'Add' is the method I've used forever.

Sidecar files are fine, and are required when moving between different software packages.

The intent was to utilize a method of copying files off cards on to a computer in a way that doesn't try to read/preview the data that it may not understand due to file format being newer than the raw convertor.


----------



## fish_shooter (May 11, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > fish_shooter said:
> ...


----------



## fish_shooter (May 11, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Halfrack said:
> ...




#3 is what I do - it fits well with what I do in photography. I shoot mainly under water and mainly salmon. I have tens of thousands of pix of some of the species taken over multiple years. My LR library is over 400K images and takes up three 6-TB HDs. With LR I can extract pix of salmon doing various things since it is all key worded. This useful for finding an image to show or deliver to someone. Also I use the images as data when planning photo trips since salmon do more or less the same thing each year on a similar schedule. I can also round up all the pix taken of a given species (non-salmon, far few pix per sp.) (or other key-worded trait) - I just did this having just returned from HI - and evaluate them (such as which ones to put on my web site), verify ID, etc.

Other branches of photography may be much more specific job oriented (e.g. a wedding) and the images can be discarded or archived away after the job is done. The need for an extensive database is not as great. Maybe just a few select images are kept for portfolio.


----------



## romanr74 (May 11, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > fish_shooter said:
> ...



+1


----------



## YuengLinger (May 14, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I want to add one other habit I try to use...
> 
> Multiple CF Cards. Especially if I'm travelling or it's a big shoot or a very important shoot. I would rather have 4 x 16 GB cards than one 64 GB card. Most of my cards are no larger than 32 GB and I very rarely fill them up.
> 
> ...



While swapping out cards like this makes some sense, and is working for you, I remember Arthur Morris said during a workshop that the only time he lost images on a CF card was when he was swapping out and dropped one in a muddy pond.

His point was that the odds of losing cards by worrying about how many images have been recorded has to be balanced against the very low failure rates of top brand cards. 

All about balance and getting stuff backed up ASAP but without losing great shots because you are changing cards too often.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 14, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I want to add one other habit I try to use...
> ...



Mistakes can happen, that's a fact. My point isn't a hard and fast rule where I change a card at X number of images in a hurry with my hands full in the middle of an event. It's simply a guideline where I want to minimize loss if a card's images are compromised from a variety of possible errors. It could be electronic, external physical or loss/theft. Whatever the case, if a portion of the images are on another card kept safely outside of the camera, that's still better than the entire set being lost with the camera.


----------



## HKFEVER (Jun 11, 2016)

Just use Mac's Terminal and ran MD5 the result for the _X2_0431.cr2 are:
good CR2 file with 6b1873ddcb8268b3739436925d4d4ce5
bad CR2 file with f2dbdce652c274f3b66838b54a2dfb28

Good file is like this after PS conversion:






Bad file is like this after PS conversion:





Bad file is like this after DPP4 conversion:


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 11, 2016)

HKFEVER said:


> Just use Mac's Terminal and ran MD5 the result for the _X2_0431.cr2 are:
> good CR2 file with 6b1873ddcb8268b3739436925d4d4ce5
> bad CR2 file with f2dbdce652c274f3b66838b54a2dfb28



What does an MD5 checksum have to do with anything? Certainly you are not suggesting that all "good" files have the same MD5 string.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 11, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I'm really sorry to hear your story. It truly sucks. :'(
> 
> This is why I typically wait a while before I buy the newest tech (camera or otherwise) and then I test the crap out of it before I use it in "official" work. (ie: Work for others or "clients".) Plus, the 1DX-II has dual card slots for redundancy.
> 
> ...



Rusty, thanks for that great link. I'm a Mac guy and it doesn't run on Mc OS. Do you have recommendations for the Mac OS?

Thanks.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 11, 2016)

scyrene said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > fish_shooter said:
> ...



To be safe, I create a folder on my backup storage device (I use a Drobo/RAID). Then I copy to the new file. Then I import to LR. Better, I "add" and let the file remain in place where it is safe and a catalogue is created in LR. 

In answer to your question, I don't know everything that could go wrong, but in my mind, this takes a lot of the unknowns out of the equation while giving me control over the importing process and has never given me a problem-yet.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 11, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



Well said, cogent argument that can't be argued.

The old adage comes to mind, (paraphrasing) Repeating the same behavior that gets the same outcome every time with the expectation of a different outcome is the definition of insanity.

Time to make a change I would say. With respect, of course.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 11, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



It is the plan of last resort, and certainly not for atheists.

sek


----------



## HKFEVER (Jun 12, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> HKFEVER said:
> 
> 
> > Just use Mac's Terminal and ran MD5 the result for the _X2_0431.cr2 are:
> ...



I guess you are confused.

6b1873ddcb8268b3739436925d4d4ce5 was generated from good _X2_0431.cr2

f2dbdce652c274f3b66838b54a2dfb28 was generated from _X2_0431.cr2 after it got corrupted.

It clearly shows something has written something into the good _X2_0431.cr2 and corrupted it.


----------



## zim (Jun 12, 2016)

HKFEVER said:


> Just use Mac's Terminal and ran MD5 the result for the _X2_0431.cr2 are:
> good CR2 file with 6b1873ddcb8268b3739436925d4d4ce5
> bad CR2 file with f2dbdce652c274f3b66838b54a2dfb28



Not sure about using checksum, I'd imagine that processing the same file twice with no errors could produce results with different checksums after all the file is being "processed". 
However that test is interesting! The file ooc wasn't corrupt so in this case it's not a card fault. If you processed that file 10 times in PS how many were good uncorrupted images?


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 12, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > fish_shooter said:
> ...



Smart Rusty.


----------



## HKFEVER (Jun 12, 2016)

zim said:


> HKFEVER said:
> 
> 
> > Just use Mac's Terminal and ran MD5 the result for the _X2_0431.cr2 are:
> ...



Those code won't change as long as the file remain the same.

Process Raw file with PS only create another file (the file format is based on your selection when you save the new created file). The process won't change the original Raw file.

The corrupted file is not from processing the raw file. You can see the corrupted file when your preview it in Br or double click it in DPP4.

If I processed 10 time with good raw file, all processed file are good.
If I processed 10 time with corrupted raw file, all processed file are bad.

The point is why some good raw file (in the CFast card) turn bad after while in hrs or days? At some point, computer, reader, card, or camera must read the CFast card and cause the corruption.


----------



## zim (Jun 12, 2016)

HKFEVER said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > HKFEVER said:
> ...




Ah right, your checksuming the same original unprocessed file twice.

The notion of a read only process on any file system causing a corruption on the original file is scary actually. Wonder if a binary copy to a temp folder first would stop that?


----------



## tpatana (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm wondering why it only impacts that one section.

Thinking aloud (=mostly stupid/wrong guesses):

-Could they be at high ISO images mostly, and something clips the file size and corrupts beyond certain size, hence messing up the bottom right corner (assuming raw is written somewhat from top-left).

-I assume you checked the file sizes for the good and bad file, and they are same? If yes, can you run some bit-by-bit compare SW to check if the problem really starts at certain location. And maybe run it for few different similar corrupted files to see if the bits changes always at the same location


----------



## HKFEVER (Jun 14, 2016)

The followings are the links for good raw files that I copied from CFast to Mac's desktop:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80110215/Good%20Raw%20Files/_X2_0502.CR2
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80110215/Good%20Raw%20Files/_X2_0503.CR2
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80110215/Good%20Raw%20Files/_X2_9844.CR2

The followings are the links for good raw files that turned corrupted in hrs or days in CFast (I kept all the original raw files in CFast) which were good previously in CFast:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80110215/Corrupted%20Raw%20Files/_X2_0502.CR2
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80110215/Corrupted%20Raw%20Files/_X2_0503.CR2
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80110215/Corrupted%20Raw%20Files/_X2_9844.CR2


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jun 14, 2016)

HKFEVER said:


> The followings are the links for good raw files that I copied from CFast to Mac's desktop:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80110215/Good%20Raw%20Files/_X2_0502.CR2
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80110215/Good%20Raw%20Files/_X2_0503.CR2
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80110215/Good%20Raw%20Files/_X2_9844.CR2
> ...



All files showed fine on my end.


----------



## HKFEVER (Jun 15, 2016)

AshtonNekolah said:


> HKFEVER said:
> 
> 
> > The followings are the links for good raw files that I copied from CFast to Mac's desktop:
> ...



Humm, you mean the corrupted file looks OK at your computer?
- What computer you use?
- What program you use to open those files?
- Did you just preview them in thumbnail?

Try use DPP4, PS or LR to open the files, not just preview in thumbnail.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 15, 2016)

HKFEVER said:


> AshtonNekolah said:
> 
> 
> > HKFEVER said:
> ...



On my computers even the thumbnail is corrupted, but if you download them they have the same file numbers so they will overwrite each other. I used unique names to get all six files and the three are bad.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 15, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



That's my chuckle for the day, now I'm off to bed. I plan to sleep, I hope I sleep. 

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2016)

recall that when a new card type was released, Lexar card readers corrupted the file on the card. This was several years ago, and a firmware fix took care of it.

Lexar has a refresh utility for Cfast cards. They recommend using it to clean up cards.

http://www.lexar.com/support/downloads


----------



## falcnr (Jun 23, 2016)

I had a similar issue. The update for LR6 fixed it in so much I can load into LR and view and edit etc. 
However my iMac does not yet have an update to view and open the images on my computer outside of LR. It says does not support current RAW format or words to that effect. So we wait for Apple to catch up. Meanwhile the post edited images done in LR and exported to desktop will open.

As for losing the images, just make sure you have not got delete images after downloading set on. i don't allow this at any time for just this eventuality. I decide once I've checked, screened and confirmed backup.

Good luck,


----------



## Flo1111 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello,

I have the same problem that I can see the lower right corner of a big amount of pictures corrupted.
I import since very ling time the pictures directly from the card into Lightroom. I never had any problem like that in the past with my 5D III.
I did use DDP to check the file on the card and on the hard disk, both have the same problem.
I did check the md5 and of course it is the same in the card and in the hard disk. seems I don't have version of the picture that has no problem.
iMac with 10.11.5 and latest Version of Photoshop, Lightroom or DDP.
CFast card and reader of SanDisk which did come with the camera together.

just some thought from my side
Card error? Why for random picture the corrupted size should be always the same. if the card would have a problem, I would expect another behavior.

for the future I will try some things more. I will write the RAWs on the CF and on the CFast Card.
Lets see what will happen.

privatebydesign I did check your files at my computer with DDP. good files are good, the bad files are bad.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 26, 2016)

I got my 1DX Mark II last Monday with the included CFast card and reader and haven't had this issue as of yet. I read on another forum that you need to format the card on a Windows OS, so I did using Sandisk's formatting app. Then I put the card in the camera and formatted again. 

I've not had any trouble. I primarily use a Mac with Adobe Lightroom CC.


----------



## HKFEVER (Jun 28, 2016)

Service Notice: EOS-1D X Mark II: image corruption with some SanDisk CFast cards


https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/product-advisories/detail/service%20notice%20eos-1d%20x%20mark%20ii%20%20image%20corruption%20with%20some%20sandisk%20cfast%20cards/!ut/p/z1/hZLLboMwEEW_pR9gjbGpgSWvCNrQlCQk4E1lYUithocgStu_r1NFlSIU6t1IZ67vzB3gkANvxVkdxEl1rTjquuDsLUkjO4p9vFxtnz3sht5qQ1lAsU9h_wvgO8_FwG_6FyTEbrLdLRMaU7xm1_4ZgM__v4PCg2JPw2xMJ2ITms97ffrPrV4HGRI_OQDvxekdqbbuIC9FUw1ihFyOxwHyqhuRIdEXasTwgZTStvitMF47FnZZwCLnxcNx-jgBdp6pASfwKVlczF2BGe-Fnt26OzvRSZ1V9QlZ2w2NDnZzUexLJaGwSkxMadlIWrVApiAEOdJiSBrUNISNbSoZRNPtTG_B_0uCG9A3WdZ-I1689mGdhNTk6cMPwGY9Gg!!/dz/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/?urile=wcm%3Apath%3A%2FCanon_NewWeb_Products%2Fproduct-advisories%2FService%2BNotice%2BEOS-1D%2BX%2BMark%2BII%2B%2Bimage%2Bcorruption%2Bwith%2Bsome%2BSanDisk%2BCFast%2Bcards


----------



## DaveWales (Jun 29, 2016)

I haven't been able to source a CF2 card at a reasonable price yet!
In the meantime I notice that Aperture can now read the files from a 1DX11 and when exported can be viewed as per normal. I had already signed up for Photoshop CC before this update as CS6 won't read the files.


----------



## DaveWales (Jun 29, 2016)

I'll change that remark about sourcing a CF2 card at a reasonable price. 
I can't find many outlets that actually have one in stock. Perhaps production problems causing an acute shortage. Must be lots of 1DX owners who, like me, can only use one caed slot which is a bit of a nuisance but not that serious.


----------



## Suheim (Aug 22, 2016)

I have tried everything that Canon has advised to read I Dx Mark 2 raw files on my iMac with El Capitan on C Fast Sandisk but they are mostly all corrupted. Some files are curroptiing and some not. Also the camera works fine on older cards but not on the CFasts. 

Canon seems to not want to help either .

They cannot be read by Adobe CS6 either but can be read using DPP which I never use and with Affinity which I dont use either. 

Sad.


----------



## tron (Aug 22, 2016)

Suheim said:


> I have tried everything that Canon has advised to read I Dx Mark 2 raw files on my iMac with El Capitan on C Fast Sandisk but they are mostly all corrupted. Some files are curroptiing and some not. Also the camera works fine on older cards but not on the CFasts.
> 
> Canon seems to not want to help either .
> 
> ...



1.Does your camera have the latest firmware (1.02). It is made by Canon to solve the specific issue with Sandisk cards. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/eos-1d-x-mark-ii-image-corruption-with-sandisk-cfast-cards/

2. Regarding CS6 you have no luck. You have to use CC unfortunately (I do not like the idea of leasing the software).


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 22, 2016)

tron said:


> Suheim said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried everything that Canon has advised to read I Dx Mark 2 raw files on my iMac with El Capitan on C Fast Sandisk but they are mostly all corrupted. Some files are curroptiing and some not. Also the camera works fine on older cards but not on the CFasts.
> ...



No Adobe give you a free fully supported program, DNG Convertor, that will enable you to work 1DX MkII RAW files on old software.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Aug 22, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Suheim said:
> ...



I concur. After DNG conversion they load right up in my PS CS5.

It's an extra step but it doesn't take much time to convert. The Adobe DNG converter is updated periodically to address new camera models.


----------



## tron (Aug 22, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


So if a card contains say 2000 raw files what do you do? You convert them all and chose and edit later? And you keep two copies? Doable but not practical.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 22, 2016)

tron said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



So pay the $7.99 a month and stop being a bitch. For goodness sake you have a $6,000 camera and you bitch that the first party free software isn't good enough and you don't like the concept of the new third party software even though they also give you a free fully supported way of not giving them any more money and working with your perpetual license!


----------



## tron (Aug 23, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...


1st it wasn't me with the 1DxII. 2nd this is kind of blackmailware... 3rd They could make and SELL a CS7. There are ways. Are you Adobe's sale agent?


----------

